

Yahoo Lets Loose With a Boomerang - Automatic Website Testing - sh1mmer
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/yahoo_lets_loose_with_a_boomerang_-_automatic_webs.php

======
limist
Yahoo and their development team in particular deserve kudos much more often
than they seem to get. PR-wise, they get elbowed out by Google, FB, etc. when
in fact their open-source tools like YUI are often very well made, well tested
(if it's good enough for the Yahoo front page, it's probably pretty good), and
most importantly for fellow developers, well documented. Thanks Yahoo!

~~~
limist
Oh, and I forgot to mention YSlow - as far as I can tell, that Firefox plugin
was available years before anything else like it (e.g. Chrome's performance
profiler). Not only did it work and work well, but the Yahoo! devs released
lots of documentation and videos around how to improve site performance, i.e.
free education from people who dealt with massive scale daily.

~~~
stretchwithme
Yeah, used yslow recently and its got a lot of good stuff. I'd never even
heard of an etag before. Or Chrome's profiler, for that matter. Thanks!

------
petervandijck
[http://developer.yahoo.net/blog/archives/2010/06/performance...](http://developer.yahoo.net/blog/archives/2010/06/performance_testing_with_boomerang.html)

------
spicyj
It's worth noting that this won't help you with timing the first page loaded,
just the ones after that. Impressive nonetheless.

~~~
bluesmoon
I'm hoping that browsers will soon support WebTiming:
<http://dev.w3.org/2006/webapi/WebTiming/> We'll add support into boomerang
for those APIs

However, until then, you can still measure the time from first-byte to onload
by starting a timer at the top of your page. It's crude, but it works.

~~~
bluesmoon
Ok, I've added the WebTiming API checks to boomerang.

~~~
stretchwithme
you just scored high on the DeveloperTiming API.

